# Wild Pigeon, broken jaw and wing



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Halo Noble Bird Guardians,

We have a pigeon that has been seen by a local vet, bandaged for a broken wing and has a broken jaw. I'm syringe feeding him baby peas (organic) and would appreciate any advice on how to keep him comfortable and ensure he can learn to eat and fly again.

What specific foods should I be feeding him (w/ the syringe)?
Should I give him water too? Should I keep him in the house and hope he gets used to my family, in case he is always dependent on us to feed him? or should I keep him in a net covered box on the porch so he can hear the outside sounds?
I'm guessing it hurts for him to eat.. don't want to have him euthanised if at all possible to save his life. 

Any advice is appreciated!
I do have photos but don't know how to post them here...


----------



## Eve Gotch (Jun 23, 2009)

Halo noble bird guardians,

My husband brought home a pigeon w/ a broken wing, broken jaw and a concussion. After a visit to the vet, he's bandaged up and I've been syringe feeding him. He is alert and looking good, however I've very concerned about his jaw being broken. 

Should I expect him to be able to eat on his own again soon? Of course we hope he will learn to fly and feed himself and when he strong again we will allow him to fly back to his home, but I've never cared for a bird and want to be sure to give him the best chance! 

Please give me some advice: what is the best, easiest food for him to digest? Do you think his jaw will heal? Will he get used to us and be happy while healing up here? (for at least the next 4 weeks!) 

All of the "wildlife rescues" said they will euthanism pigeons because they are not native..(where are they from? Mars?) But I'm determined to keep him alive if he's got a chance. He's looking good, but I'm worried about his jaw and learning to feed again..

Please let me know how I can best keep him comfortable. Also, should I leave him alone mostly or give him some company. Pigeons can learn to like people, no? 

Thanks so much! Eve Gotch

p.s I have photos but don't know how to upload them here. Can view photo at www.evesecopinions.com (should be posted soon.)


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pigeons learn to like people. I am sure your little rescue likes you already, you've gone way out of your way for him.
Didn't find any pics on your website. But I do like your website.

Back to the pij.
Did the vet tell you what and how to feed him? Has to be something not to strain his jaw while it is healing. Luckily these guys don't have to chew their food.
What are you feeding him now?

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Compass's pictures were underneath the slide show pics. Compass is all bandaged up in Turquoise and looks to be a juvenile....how are you feeding 
your new rescue? I'm sure Compass loves you and your family already!
You've given Compass a safety net. You might also want to check out the
Resource section from the main menu, there is a lot of good information there.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Eve Gotch said:


> Halo Noble Bird Guardians,
> 
> We have a pigeon that has been seen by a local vet, bandaged for a broken wing and has a broken jaw. I'm syringe feeding him baby peas (organic) and would appreciate any advice on how to keep him comfortable and ensure he can learn to eat and fly again.
> 
> ...


Hi Eve,

I saw your other thread on Compass as well. What did the vet say about
the jawbone, and what is your general whereabouts? There may be someone
knowledgable w/pigeons that could help you locally.

From our Resource Section:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/

is the following link for local resources:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/pigeon-resources-for-rescue-and-rehab-8817.html

There are usually others in the area than listed in this list, as comprehensive as it is, because various members may know of or be engaged in rehab in their area.

Kaytee Exact is a well respected baby bird formula that many tube feed to sick birds when rehabbing. There are also links in the Resource Section explaining and showing various methods for hand feeding and tube feeding that you might want to take a look at.

There are also Pigeon Supply Houses listed in the Resource section where you
can get pigeon specific supplies, supplements, vitamins, etc. I use Red Cell
and like that I can mix a drop or two into the formula when mixing so that 
a bird is getting needed vitamins and minerals. Others will be along w/more information to help you with your new rescue. 

Personally, I would keep Compass inside w/the family, but for now in a quiet
area (visiting is fine) until Compass is over the 'hump'....

Thanks for helping Compass out, this bird would have been in dire straits w/out your husband's intervention and your families generosity.

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I saw his pic now. What a sweet bird.

You're doing a great job with him Eve.

Reti


----------



## Eve Gotch (Jun 23, 2009)

I've left seed and water w/ Compass all day and he's having poo so does that mean he's eating the seed? I did see him drinking water today, I put a large shallow bowl in and he hopped in for a bath and drank some water so maybe he can eat too? Should I still be syringing peas down his throat? I don't want him to be hungry, but he seems alert and energetic! His bill is even coming together better today!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you describe his poops? They continue to produce bile even when they are not eating, so a starving pigeon would pass small bright green poops. The quantity and consistency would help us establish whether he is eating.

It is also helpful to wigh them on a digital scale regularly to see whether they are gaining or losing weight.

I had a pigeon with a broken jaw some time ago, her beak was wobbling all over the place. She recovered so well that in time I forgot about that injury (she was also scalped) and it wasn't until I read back on her history that I realised that she had made a complete recovery.

Cynthia


----------



## Eve Gotch (Jun 23, 2009)

*pigeon poop*

Compass' poops are white and very dark green, sometimes dark green liquidy. Tonite I fed him 4 small syringes full of mushed baby peas. He didn't like being fed that way. I don't have a feeding tube. I did see him drinking water w/ his head kinda upside down a little like he was scooping it up w/ his top beak. (While taking a bath!) I'm so glad to hear that they can recover from a broken jaw! The wildlife rescue person said it was a "death sentence" but the vet said "maybe, if someone was not willing to feed him."

Well, I'm willing if he is... and if he isn't I suppose. He seems bummed about his situation, he's living in a clear plastic box w/ a net over the top, not much room to move but then he does have a broken wing. 

I'm just glad I found a vet who would treat him. Thanks for all of your advice! I'm amazed to find such a compassionate group of folks helping pigeons. 

Quick question: Are many members of this forum vegetarian or vegan (due to their far reaching levels of compassion)? That's kind of my area of interest so I'm just wondering if my assumption was correct.

Thanks again, I so appreciate the support!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Eve Gotch said:


> Compass' poops are white and very dark green, sometimes dark green liquidy. Tonite I fed him 4 small syringes full of mushed baby peas. He didn't like being fed that way. I don't have a feeding tube. I did see him drinking water w/ his head kinda upside down a little like he was scooping it up w/ his top beak. (While taking a bath!) I'm so glad to hear that they can recover from a broken jaw! The wildlife rescue person said it was a "death sentence" but the vet said "maybe, if someone was not willing to feed him."
> 
> Well, I'm willing if he is... and if he isn't I suppose. He seems bummed about his situation, he's living in a clear plastic box w/ a net over the top, not much room to move but then he does have a broken wing.
> 
> ...


Yes...some of us are vegetarian...myself being one of them.


----------



## Eve Gotch (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement, Sisters. I don't know if he likes us or is happy... well happy to be alive maybe. I've been feeding him organic baby food from a jar: apples, peas and rice cereal. Only about 4 small syringes 3 times a day. Plus antibiotics. I definitely think it strains his jaw. I have to hold his mouth open and squirt a little in at a time, then he shakes his head and I have to hold his head and re-open his jaw for every bite. He doesn't like it and when I release him he tries to flap his one wing and get away. Then I just let him walk around on the floor a little bit before putting him back. I tried putting bread crumbs on the floor thinking he would prefer foraging like on the street, but no interest.

I wish he could eat on his own. I have 2 small children, a messy house, running a business, volunteering in environment/vegan activism and think he might do better w/ someone who could give him more personal attention. Although, I'll surely stick it out because he's a living being... non-human beings too often get the short end on our account so I feel like I owe him. 

The greatest reward would be if he gets well and is happy. If he's happy with us he can stay, but I'm sure he knows how to get back to his home... he's a pigeon after all.
I just don't know what to expect. 

Should I get him some formula... I've been feeding him the stuff I listed above but he poop is pretty green. 

Seriously, thanks for the support. I see how people take the "easy" way out, most folks wouldn't tube feed their dog much less a bird that's 10 seconds away from being road kill. Not saying I'm so good, I do feel a little burnt out already, but if I can right the wrongs of humanity's indifference for one little bird... I'll do my best


----------



## Eve Gotch (Jun 23, 2009)

Did I post the same note twice? Oops.
Wow, there's so much good info on this site. I suppose there's no replacement for experience.
Thanks again for the info and support. I heard Pigeons mate for life, could Compass be missing his mate and/or family? Well it'll be at least 4 weeks till they see him. What if he's a she and there are babies waiting for her to return....oh my.. can't think about that.


----------



## Eve Gotch (Jun 23, 2009)

Compass is eating on his own again now! I saw him eating seeds by himself, now I'll stop force-feeding him baby food! Sooooo Happy!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the good news update, Eve! I'm glad Compass is doing well! Please do keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## Eve Gotch (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow, what a recovery! Compass had his vet check last week and he will get his wing wrap off on Friday. To acclimate him back to outside, I built him a house on a platform w/ some ramps to use until he can fly again. Then he can practice on the back porch until he feels strong enough to fly off. It's sooo cool to see him using the ramps! 
I was a bit dismayed to see that someone tore down the shrubs under the overpass where his family used to live... I haven't seen the other pigeons there since that happened.. I hope he can find his family again. Curiously, there is a lone pigeon that's been hanging around the parking lot of the park behind our house...my husband thinks it's Compass' mate... found him by bird telepathy or something. 

I'll post the recent photos on my profile! 

p.s. should I move the houseplants out of his reach?


----------



## Eve Gotch (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, Compass got his wing wrap off and hung out on the back porch for a couple of weeks. Then one day he was on the roof, the next day he flew around the trees and the next day he was gone! I consider that a success on our part (mine and his) but miss him anyway.


----------



## raptor (Jun 14, 2009)

congrats!! maybe he'll come back to visit


----------



## Eve Gotch (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been updating his progress on another thread, but check out his full story here http://evesecopinions.com/category/family/compasss-journey/

He flew home last week! That's the big news, but my blog tells a more full story and with love!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

You did a wonderful job with Compass. I really enjoyed your blog! The pigeon recovery room complete with ramps and greenery was just the best! Glad to hear he came back for a visit.


----------

